#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-09
<kyubutsu> a progress indicator for download/upload would be nice; on rekonq there is no way of telling whats going on other than looking at the "uploading..." button
<kyubutsu> maybe integration with the kde systray or embedded into ubuntuone ..  but perhaps we should just blame rekonq
<flaccid> what does this have to do with the cloud?
<kyubutsu> flaccid: it is about the cloud. and it is about usability .. user friendliness if you will..  you dont like ?
<flaccid> kyubutsu: you failed to mention what the progress meter would be for
<kyubutsu> i see it right there in my first statement ...
<flaccid> rekonq?
<kyubutsu> what browser you use to connect to the cloud?
<flaccid> well rekonq is a kde browser which is technically not part of ubuntu and not really relevant here. you can use their bug tracker to do a feature request though iirc
<flaccid> define 'connect to the cloud' please
<flaccid> keep in mind the browser has nothing to do with adding an ajax progress meter
<kyubutsu> maybe am referring to different cloud then .. i thought ubuntuone was the 'cloud'
<flaccid> there are many clouds in the world
<flaccid> see topic, this is not ubuntu one
<flaccid> you might like to go to #ubuntuone
<kyubutsu> touche
 * kyubutsu chuckles
<flaccid> no such thing as a persona cloud either, but heh don't get me started
<kyubutsu> well.. at least i fetched an extra bit of info i didnt have out this conversation
<flaccid> sweet as
<Makere> so I keep getting this IO error
<Makere> on cloud files when trying to run the image
<Makere> no such file as /var/cloud
<Makere> ah fuckit
<Makere> reinstalling the whole crap again
<flaccid> Makere: what are you using?
<Makere> 10.10 with eucalyptus
<Makere> did complete installation today
<Makere> with 1 cloud controller/walrus controller
<Makere> 2 cluster/storage controllers
<Makere> and 2 nodes for each cluster
<Makere> tried then to run the 10.04 64bit from the store
<Makere> but wouldn't run
<Makere> console output in hybridfox gave lot's of errors on different cloud files missing
<Makere> io errors
<Makere> tried to run 32bit 10.04 then
<Makere> same thing
<Makere> tried to run without and with the private-addressing
<Makere> google gave no answers
<Makere> the more I try to use the cloud, more I hate it
<Makere> anyways, now going to reinstall everything tomorrow
<Makere> after battling around 6 hours today
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-10
<kiall> Anyone here have EBS working correctly with 10.10? Im seeing an issue where the volume is failing to be hotplug'd into the instance .. I've tracked down the issue .. but want to find out if anyone else actually has it working before I go ahead and compile the NC from source ;)
<Makere> u'https://imagestore.canonical.com/api/images/lucid-amd64-20100427.1' <-- getting this error when trying to get image from store
<Makere> got
<Makere> and when I try to run the image, the console output is empty
<Makere> says installed thou
<Makere> how can I get rid off it/reinstall?
<Makere> I also tried getting the maverick image with the help of the bundling images site
<Makere> but it just stays "pending" forever
<Makere> hmm
<Makere> the console output seems empty whatever I run
<Makere> on hybridfox
<Makere> why there's no ramdisk on the images got from web
<smoser> Makere, there is no ramdisk. its not needed.
<kiall> Anybody successfully using non virtio EBS volumes with 10.10? (aka /dev/sdX rather than /dev/vdX) .. Lets me know if I should be looking at my config .. or the code ;)
<Makere> hmm
<kim0> smoser: howdy .. Did you guys eval x2go ? For Ubuntu desktop in the cloud thing
<smoser> not happened
<kim0> smoser: hmm .. okie
<kim0> smoser: I am in contact with that upstream
<kim0> and they are very interested to help and stuff
<kim0> their solution seems to be high quality afaict
<kim0> I'll link them with the ubuntu-cloud list
<kim0> and kick off a thread soonish
<kim0> smoser: thanks just wanted to check whether we already rejected it or something
<mhall119> morning folks
<mhall119> I've got a few questions about UEC
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: go ahead and shoot
<RoAkSoAx> you know the drill :)
<mhall119> I'm going to be giving a presentation to my department manager about UEC tomorrow, and ways we can use it internally
<mhall119> first off, what kind of web interface does UEC currently have?
<mhall119> just the Eucalyptus one, or is there something in Landscape?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: I think there's also something for landscape
<RoAkSoAx> kim0:
<RoAkSoAx> kim0: ^^
<mhall119> specifically, we'd like the ability to let end users easily create new instances, bring them up, and most importantly bring them down on demand
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: that's usually done with euca-tools
<mhall119> CLI?
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: i don't think that's done through the current web interface though
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: cli, correct
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> second question, we'll want to limit how many instances an end user can have running at any given time, is that currently possible?
<mhall119> each user having their own quota, which can be changed per-user by an admin
<mhall119> I remember there being some discussion about these things at UDS
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: Idk, but don't really think so, becuaes there was a discussion about it at UDS
<mhall119> also discussion about making a UEC-specific web interface
<RoAkSoAx> indeed, I think those are lacking features in UEC
<mhall119> if any UEC web interface is going to be developed as open source, Moffitt would be open to letting us contribute
<mhall119> if they decide to use UEC that is
<mhall119> okay, last question, we'd want the ability for an end-user or developer to create an instance from a base image, add software and configure it, then save it as a new image
<mhall119> I remember that Amazon has this feature now, is that going to be added to UEC?
<RoAkSoAx> mathiaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CreateYourImage
<RoAkSoAx> ups
<RoAkSoAx> sry :)
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/CreateYourImage
<RoAkSoAx> mhall119: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images
<mhall119> hmmm, ok, cloud init would probably do what we need for that part
<mhall119> thanks RoAkSoAx
<Makere> anyone got the downloaded (http://uec-images.ubuntu.com) ubuntu images to work?
<Makere> I tried couple of them
<Makere> they got stuck on pending
<Makere> and then when I tried to terminate them, they got stuck taking resources
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-11
<smoser> erichammond, around ?
<erichammond> smoser: I should be back online in +2 hours from now.
<smoser> oh yeah
<smoser> hold on really quick
<erichammond> ok
<smoser> i created https://launchpad.net/~awstools-dev
<smoser> for the awstools and we can do a ppa from there
<erichammond> got it, thanks
<smoser> i'll try to get natty bzr version of ec2-api-tools and ec2-ami-tools there and then also start developing the iam tools
<smoser> later
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-13
<SH4rma> hi
<sonia_> Hello, can you guys help me to log in through SSH?
<sonia_> I already got the IP address, what exactly should I type in terminal (never used SSH before).
<sonia_> Anyone?
<sonia_> It's already running on the cloud so the timer is going down.
<daker> sonia_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/ConnectingTo
<sonia_> Yep, I saw that. Should I use my username on my computer then?
<sonia_> Or sonia@soniadesktop and then the IP address
<erichammond> sonia_: What cloud?
<sonia_> EC2 I think. I wanted to try it out so it's running on the Amazon cloud
<sonia_> I get a connection time out if I use [user]@[IP address]
<erichammond> sonia_: What AMI id did you run?
<sonia_> AMI?
<sonia_> Base Install if that's what you mean
<erichammond> Ubuntu version?
<sonia_> I was running the trial, server.
<sonia_> The one here https://10.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<erichammond> sonia_: Ah, thanks.
<sonia_> So how do I log in?
<erichammond> sonia_: Did you use an existing launchpad.net account?
<sonia_> Yep
<erichammond> sonia_: ssh ubuntu@IPADDRESS
<mhall119> it should use your ssh key from launchpad
<mhall119> do you still have the private key that goes with the one in launchpad for your account?
<erichammond> sonia_: or, you can specify your ssh key file: ssh -i KEYFILE ubuntu@IPADDRESS
<sonia_> Um, okay I'll try that
<sonia_> Still getting this ssh: connect to host 174.129.130.30 port 22: Connection timed out
<sonia_> Does the cloud use a different port or something?
<erichammond> sonia_: Either you have the wrong IP address, or 10.ubuntu.com is not setting up the instance/security group correctly.
<erichammond> er, 10.cloud.ubuntu.com
<sonia_> Yeah, the website then because during the entire session you can see the IP on the bottom
<erichammond> sonia_: Though "free" sounds attractive, you can easily set up an AWS account and try it yourself for under a dime an hour.
<sonia_> Does Launchpad have a delay on registering your SSH key?
<erichammond> sonia_: Your key has nothing to do with the current problem you are seeing.
<sonia_> Once you put it in.
<sonia_> Okay, so it's purely a connection issue?
<erichammond> Yep
<sonia_> I understand.
<sonia_> Um...I guess I'll just install it on my machine then :)
<erichammond> sonia_: There's nothing to install with EC2.  You can sign up here: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<sonia_> Okay, thanks man!
<erichammond> sonia_: or, perhaps you're talking about UEC which is completely different from Amazon EC2?
<sonia_> UEC is a different version of the OS no?
<erichammond> sonia_: UEC is some software you run on your own hardware.  EC2 is infrastructure as a service provided by Amazon.  You can run Ubuntu on both.
<sonia_> I see, UEC is also for cloud computing though no? I mean, all I wanted was to test drive Ubuntu Server, I have no need for a cloud.
<erichammond> With EC2, Amazon owns and maintains the hardware.  You rent by the hour and have root access to your own Ubuntu servers.
<erichammond> "cloud" is a meaningless marketing term as far as I'm concerned.  If you describe what you are trying to accomplish I might be able to point in a direction.
<sonia_> I actually just wanted to test out Ubuntu Server.
<erichammond> sonia_: Do you have your own hardware you want to run it on?
<sonia_> I'm gonna be setting up only one machine with that, and use it to run an FTP server.
<sonia_> Yes.
<erichammond> sonia_: Ok, then you really don't need "cloud" of any sort.  Just download Ubuntu, burn a CD, and install it on that box.  More help available over in #ubuntu-server
<sonia_> Yes, thanks for all the help.
<erichammond> sonia_: Though I do recommend checking out Amazon EC2 with Ubuntu at some point.  You could run an FTP server there pretty cheap and not have to worry about hardware.
<sonia_> How cheap?
<erichammond> sonia_: It depends on how much power you need, bandwidth, etc.  EC2 charges you for what you use.
<sonia_> Okay, I see. Thanks for all the help.
<erichammond> sonia_: It could be as cheap as, say, $70/month
<erichammond> http://ec2pricing.notlong.com
<sonia_> I think I'll pass on that, it's not like I'm going to be running a business with it.
<mhall119> the micro instance is less than that isn't it?
<sonia_> Alright, I think I'm gonna go. Thanks for all the help.
<mhall119> of is the micro instance $0.10/hr?
<erichammond> mhall119: micro is cheaper, but you should toss in a penny or two for EBS volume storage, EBS snapshots, EBS IO requests, network traffic, etc.
<erichammond> I don't recommend using EC2 if the hourly charge is at the upper limit of your budget.
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-11-14
<ska> Anyone use Eucalyptus or OpenNebula or variants? Whats good?
<SH4rma> anyone uses drbd on ec2?
<liam> hi does starting an instance on ec2 mean that it is a reserved instance?
<flaccid> liam: no
<flaccid> by default, its 'on demand'
<liam> flaccid: so what does reserved mean?
<flaccid> liam: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/  http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/instance-types/  plus lots more on google
